# Jill Carenza, Broadway - North Cotswold Hunt



## Laafet (31 October 2011)

Hey, I've lurked on HHO for sometime, used to be active but got a bit fed up, anyway have never posted in here. I bought a horse three months ago through a friend of a friend. Basically was just wanting some more info on his basic history. He's been nothing but a poppet since I bought him so no complaints there. As far as I know, the people who actually owned him (I bought him through a dealer friend who knew the dealer who had the horse on sales livery) bought him two years ago for a lot of money from Jill Carenza, Broadway. His passport only has her as the sole owner, they never bothered to update it and previous he was in Ireland. He's a lovely grey Connemara type called Nickel, passported as a five year old at 14.2hh but now a good 15hh and 8 years old. He is meant to have hunted with the North Cotswold. So was wondering if anyone recognises him. I have tried to contact Jill but will no success.













Anyway I am so pleased with him so far and would just like to know a bit more about his journey since he came to England. Hunting in the East is pretty pants TBH, I hunted with Heythrop/Farmers Bloodhounds/OBH when I lived in Oxfordshire so hope to go visiting there for some hedge/wall jumping in Spring!


----------



## Dizzle (31 October 2011)

http://www.cotswoldsriding.co.uk/

Find us on Facebook
Telephone

+44 (0)1386 584250 (Riding / B&B)
+44 (0)1386 584666 (Carenza Clobber)
Fax

+44 (0)1386 584888
E-mail

info@cotswoldsriding.co.uk
Riding (Cotswolds Riding)

Washpool Equestrian Centre
Stanton
Nr. Broadway
Worcestershire
WR12 7NE

Sound be fairly easy to get hold of her?


----------



## Laafet (31 October 2011)

Yup but has not answered the phone, returned messages left on answer phone or email I sent!


----------



## OEH (31 October 2011)

She does good hunter hirelings from what I know.


----------



## Laafet (31 October 2011)

OEH said:



			She does good hunter hirelings from what I know.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that would fit with how he is, even my mum can ride him! Any other info appreciated.


----------

